# Jeans or riding breeches?



## AfterParty

When I am schooling at home 95% of the time I will ride in straight leg jeans so they are form fitted and not flared at the bottom so they fit under my chaps . Breeches are expensive and I do like to keep them clean for when I show , when your schooling at home your more likely to possibly have falls and they could get ruined. 

I just have to be in a certain mood for breeches haha !


----------



## kmacdougall

I buy my schooling breeches secondhand and keep my show ones in my garment bag. If I'm wearing my field boots I wear my breeches (I wear breeches, tall boots, and a tucked in polo to lessons) but if I'm at home wearing my full breeches and paddock boots I wear jeans under because the only part of the jeans that touches the saddle is my butt


----------



## StormyBlues

SCHOOLING TIGHTS! I CAN NOT ride in jeans! They stick to your skin when you sweat and rub. They can acctually ruin your saddle if the seam rubs against it. I get schooling tights (that arn't all that expensive at all, if you buy them from the right place. I have pairs that have lasted years of wear and tear, and I have them to wrok in the barn and ride in at home and at lessons (I wear a tee and my riding tights to lessons) and I have about 3 pairs of "nice" show breeches. If you're looking for a really inexpensive alternative, go to walmart and buy some leggings that you would wear under a skirt in winter, it's basically the same thing without the seaming and knee patches!


----------



## horsequeen373

Breeches  the seam of jeans drives me crazy when I ride


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

Sometimes I wish I rode English just for the breeches. Even mounting and dismounting on a hot day is not happening in jeans.


----------



## upnover

BREECHES. Once i switched to breeches, I never went back to jeans. in comparision they're stiff, uncomfortable, have a seam in the wrong place, and as StormyBlues mentioned can damage your saddle. Plus, I felt like riding in my jeans wore them out too. If you look around you can find breeches cheaper then jeans.


----------



## Delfina

Riding tights and a t-shirt.

I tried jeans.... Dressage and jeans do not work, ended up with giant bruises on my legs. The tights are comfortable, cool when it's blistering hot out, easy to wash and inexpensive.

You can get breeches cheaply if you hunt around. I have a pair of new full seat breeches coming that I paid $20 for.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Jeans...ouch. I always ride in breeches.


----------



## kitten_Val

I don't ride in jeans at all. They rub my legs (I have very sensitive skin unfortunately). So either breeches or old soft pants.


----------



## riccil0ve

I ride in both, although I prefer full-seat breeches. The only reason I don't wear them is because they are not available [I ride a different horse somewhere else, they are in the washing machine, etc] or like now, when they have a GINORMOUS hole the size of Texas in the knee and I don't have another pair. 

When I do have to ride in jeans, I do not try to sit very often. I will post while trotting and go into a half-seat while cantering because the seams on my thigh doesn't always feel very well. And I never, EVER ride without my half-chaps. EVER. =]


----------



## kitten_Val

riccil0ve said:


> And I never, EVER ride without my half-chaps. EVER. =]


Why not??


----------



## riccil0ve

Because if I try to ride in jeans without them, my inner-calves get so chapped I want to kill myself. =]

Oh, and I mean REALLY ride. I can take an easy "trail" ride to the espresso stand without them and it wouldn't cause a problem. It's when I'm trying to ask a lot of my horse that it chafes.


----------



## kitten_Val

riccil0ve said:


> Because if I try to ride in jeans without them, my inner-calves get so chapped I want to kill myself. =]


Oh, I see... I thought you were saying you always put them on whether you are in breeches or in jeans. I'd think it's not that important when you wear breeches. I never used half chaps though, so just curious...


----------



## riccil0ve

Well I wear them in breeches too. It's grippy. I wear them for the same reason I prefer full-seat as opposed to half-seat breeches. I like grippy. =]


----------



## JadedEyes

I rode in jeans for the longest time. When I switched from Western to English. I wore jeans for a little while, but got myself a pair of breeches. They were great, at first. Then I noticed that I was slipping and slidding all around in my saddle. So, I switched back to jeans. 

I don't know. I guess it just depends upon my mood. I guess I might be switching back to breeches soon, when I get tired of the jeans.


----------



## StormyBlues

Half chaps also protect your leg from getting pinched by the sturrip leathers. Ouch that is NO FUN!


----------



## kmacdougall

kitten_Val said:


> Why not??


Half chaps and field boots are designed to aid your riding. They enable your legs to better stick to the sides of the horse (they actually make saddle stick to hold your field boots to the side of your saddle). 
I don't ride in anything other then breeches and field boots or jeans and full chaps.. first of all, I like to look professional, especially at lessons, because I'm not on my horse for a quick cruise around the pasture, I'm on him to do training and work. Second of all, my equipment is specially designed to help my riding - why hinder it with jeans and sneakers or something?


----------



## dressagexlee

I took my friend's horse for a little spin the other night while she set up jumps for her lesson. I was wearing my skinnies over my paddock boots with not half-chaps. 
Cripes, never again! Unfit + hunter saddle + no boots = major slippage. On top of that, the horse was being a bit of a tank and basically doing extentions up and down the arena. I couldn't slow my posting because I couldn't get any grip! And I can't imagine trying to do dressage with jeans on, after that fiasco.


----------



## sullylvr

Ive gotta say riding tights , i guess theyre the same as the schooling tights StormyBlues mentioned. theyre so comfy and soft and never ever had a problem with seams. Ive had my pair for the past 3 years using them at least 3 times a week (however they are on their very last leg.. actually see through now heheh). but in the summer since i live in the deep south i HAVE to wear shorts (with my boots and half chaps i look like a goof haha) if i want to livee.always wanted to wear jeans but the place where i boarded asked the riders that werent the young beginners to ride in tights or breeches. mabye someday!!


----------



## kitten_Val

StormyBlues said:


> Half chaps also protect your leg from getting pinched by the sturrip leathers. Ouch that is NO FUN!


Ha-ha! I guess I've been lucky so far - I didn't experience that yet. 

Actually I didn't find too much of difference grip-wise if I ride in breeches or old soft pants. Well, I don't jump high (may be it really makes the difference then), but trot/canter/up to 2 feet jumps seems to feel the same to me.


----------



## MIEventer

I don't understand why, but it must be a Hunter/Jumper thing - because the barn I am at is primarily this discipline, and the majority of the riders there, ride in jeans.

I find it tacky.

It's funny, I can go to an Eventing barn, or a Fox Hunting Barn, or a Dressage barn - and I will rarely, if at all - find someone riding in jeans. 

Anyways, I ride in Tights. I cannot stand breeches personally - they are too restricting in my opinion. I love tights. I have tons of them and if a pair gets worn out, I just throw on another pair. I get mine when they are on sale and I find them on Ebay and www.tacktrader.com and other sites...............AND my summer tights, believe it or not - are those cotton exercise stretch pants. I was lucky when they came back into fasion last year, I was able to scoop up TONS of them from Walmart for $3.00 - $5.00 each.


----------



## MIEventer

> Half chaps and field boots are designed to aid your riding. They enable your legs to better stick to the sides of the horse


I have never believed that load of crap, lol :wink:. Half Chaps and Tall Boots are meant to prevent rubbing from the leathers, nothing more.

No offense, but come on, there is no riding gadget out there, that will make your make your legs stick better to the sides of your horse, whether it be Tall Boots, Half Chaps, Glue, Bubble Gum, Velcro...well ok, maybe velcro...but the only thing that will "aid" your legs to better stick to the sides of your horse, is hard work.

Hard work disciplining your muscles as to where they need to be, and what they need to be doing - through daily hard work while in the saddle and out of the saddle.

The crap companies come up with to make the riding public believe this crap - obviously makes them money because people are quick to fork out their $$ to buy these "quick remedies" for short cuts...which get them no where.

Although....I might have to give this velcro idea a shot.......*thinks*........


----------



## UnrealJumper

I find jeans to be the most uncomfortable thing for riding! I cannot move or anything >.< Breeches all the way! You can buy inexpensive breeches for 20$ online.


----------



## BexnDelta

Trakkies Lol


----------



## wild_spot

I use both, depending on what i'm doing/what discipline i'm riding in that day.

When I campdraft, I wear jeans. Wearing jods to a draft would be like wearing jeans in a dressage test, lol. Or jods to a reining show. 

If i'm at an ASH show, I wear moleskins (Similar to jeans but an off white colour) as it is the uniform. 

If i'm at PC or an open hack show, it's jods.

At home, I grab whatever is on the clean pile on my floor - Lol!

I don't find seams chafe, or anything that has been mentioned when I ride in jeans - However, I only ride in proper, made for riding jeans with special flat seams and stretchy denim.


----------



## BexnDelta

Trakkies and half chaps at home but jods at pc and shows!


----------



## Heatherloveslottie

i wear jods everywhere.
At home I have black ones that were quite cheap actually, only about £15.
then for shows I have some beige ones.

And as for half chaps, I wear them at home not because they make your leg stick but because my jods ride up otherwise and people get to see my (usually stripey) socks. Plus they're comfy, maybe they support my calves a bit but I feel really weird riding without them!


----------



## StormyBlues

When you really start jumping and stuff wear half chaps. I cannot tell you the bruises my poor legs have endured from sturrip leathers.... 

And MIE, it is a hunter thing. From what I've heard the "thing" with hunters is now to have full chaps and all that jazz. Only what I've heard is big on the AAA circuts. 

And MIE is also right where a tall boot won't help you stick. I think it does help my grip in saddles because leather against leather or leather against sock? You know which one will be slidding more. But the only real way to get your leg to stick to the horse is training! That's why I don't use sticky spray on XC. I like to know my leg is holding me there, not an atrificial spray.


----------



## klutzygirl234

I ride in Jodhpurs which are kind of like Breechs but are made for Paddock boots. The Breeches dont come down long enough to cover my leg when I wear short boots (paddocks), so they are made for the tall boots. Jeans are uncomfortable in my opinion.


----------



## Strange

Kinda depends on how lazy I am, actually. 

Used to ride in breeches all the time, but now eh. My horse is 100 yards behind the house. If I can't be bothered to dig around and find my breeches I'll just ride in jeans.


----------



## kitten_Val

MIEventer said:


> Anyways, I ride in Tights. I cannot stand breeches personally - they are too restricting in my opinion.


Funny enough I found tights way more restricted then breeches when I tried them in Dover (I tried like 3-4 different brands). :wink:


----------



## kitten_Val

StormyBlues said:


> When you really start jumping and stuff wear half chaps. *I cannot tell you the bruises my poor legs have endured from sturrip leathers.*...


Should it also depends on quality of leathers? I'd think smooth as butter very broke-in leathers should be pretty safe (I don't have those, just my thought).


----------



## StormyBlues

Yeah, it's my stupid effin wintec webbers that pinch and hurt me. Dear gosh if I could burn those things I would, but I don't think they would burn! ><


----------



## Juniper

I want to know where the $20 full seat breeches are on line! It seems full seat are always spendy.


----------



## ISAgirl

I love my breeches for lessons. I used to wear jeans trail riding without chaps on but breeches are so much more comfy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## upupandflyaway1

Anything soft and stretchy that will fit in my tall boots and wont rip when i get on a 17.2 hand horse works for me


----------



## Alwaysbehind

StormyBlues said:


> If you're looking for a really inexpensive alternative, go to walmart and buy some leggings that you would wear under a skirt in winter, it's basically the same thing without the seaming and knee patches!


Please do not do this. Those tights are not designed to be worn as pants. They are way too see thru. Please do all of the rest of a us a favor and do not buy leggings and wear them as pants. (Not specifically saying this to the OP or the quoted poster, general thing.)

I ride in jeans. I pretty much always hack in jeans. I hate hate hate riding in breeches and tall boots. I find breeches to be horribly uncomfortable. 
I do wear my breeches and tall boots for lessons.


----------



## ISAgirl

I have slot of friends who ride in those denim looking leggings if that helps?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

It depends on whats clean! I have a pair of jeans just for riding. If it is cold i wear breeches. lol

VB


----------



## sitbacnroc

I always ride in breeches for english, jeans rub!


----------



## Speed Racer

I used to wear riding jeans (cotton/spandex), but have switched completely over to breeches now.

I've always ridden English, and riding jeans have the knee inserts and no cuffs, similar to breeks.

I finally made the complete switch to breeks about 4 years ago, and haven't looked back.


----------



## StormyBlues

Alwaysbehind said:


> Please do not do this. Those tights are not designed to be worn as pants. They are way too see thru. Please do all of the rest of a us a favor and do not buy leggings and wear them as pants. (Not specifically saying this to the OP or the quoted poster, general thing.)
> 
> I ride in jeans. I pretty much always hack in jeans. I hate hate hate riding in breeches and tall boots. I find breeches to be horribly uncomfortable.
> I do wear my breeches and tall boots for lessons.


 That's a pretty blanketed statment to make. I have alot of tights that are not see through. And alot of girls at my barn ride in those cheap tights and you can't see through them even if you tried. Really, I've seen more see through breeches!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I am so not the only one who feels that way. There are several web sites for just that subject - leggings are not pants. 

Or look at the people of walmart site.


----------



## StormyBlues

Then please tell me the difference in a riding tight and a tight. The only differnce I see is a leather knee patch. Actually, I have been tempted to wear my riding pants as tights many times.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

The opaqueness of the fabric.


----------



## StormyBlues

Really, in reality, I have more see thorugh riding tights! Unless the tights are white, the reality of it is, tights are THE SAME THING. Slap a leather patch on em and call them riding tights. Not everyone has loads and loads of cash to buy "riding" pants with. Most of mine are hand me downs or second hand. And alot of my friends ride in just tights from walmart or k-mart and I didn't know the difference until they pointed it out to me.


----------



## Delfina

Walmart and similar carries a few different varieties of leggings. Some are really thin and intended for under a skirt and others are much thicker. 

My kids wear the thicker leggings all the time for their riding lessons. They don't wear them to school or when we go places but for a riding lesson, they are perfect. My lil one is six and thinks she needs to outgrow all her clothes at least twice a month and my 9yr old isn't much better. Not to mention that kid + barn and horses = FILTHY! 

Leggings aren't see through unless you need a size large and jam yourself in a small. Cannot tell you how many times I've seen THAT and those folks are walking down the street like that.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Delfina said:


> Walmart and similar carries a few different varieties of leggings. Some are really thin and intended for under a skirt and others are much thicker.


Stormy specifically said the type that are meant to be worn under a skirt....


----------



## StormyBlues

I wear thicker ones under skirts because it does get cold down here when I wear leggings. You can wear thicker ones under the skirt too.


----------



## Cougar

Full seat breeches. I own a crazy amount of breeches. I was a working student for a long while at a dressage barn and it just did not fly to wear jeans. I bought most of mine second hand from a used tack shop. All in good condition for under 30 bucks a pair. I have black ones, beige ones, green ones, plaid ones, high rise, low rise and everything else inbetween. I also usually wear polo shirts or if it's cold (and it often is in Canada, especially when you ride outdoors all year round, rain, snow or shine) I wear a long thermal shirt, a sweater and a vest.

I am also the odd ball who always wears my helmet and protective vest.


----------



## Gillian

I ride in jeans and half chaps.
Never had a problem, but they do wear out fast.

I rarely show, and ride just for the betterment of myself and my horse, so I don't really care.
:]


----------



## AfleetAlex

I always wear breeches. I love my brownish colored breeches. They are perfect because they are so dark stains don't show that well on them. Except maybe if the horse slobbers green saliva on them.


----------



## wordstoasong

I ride in both. I prefer tight jeans when I am riding because I hate it bunching on my legs.


----------



## Jordan S

I usually do breeches, occaisionally skinny jeans if I have no clean breeches.


----------



## Tyler

Jeans all the time. It's all I've ever ridden in, and I don't feel the need to try out breeches.


----------



## reachthestars

Breeches when I'm riding english. If I'm hoping on a friend's western horse I'll be in jeans and my Ariat Fatbabies . 

Honestly, I would NEVER ear jeans english - the seams scratch the leather, and I figure that I should do whatever I can to keep the value in my saddles.


----------



## shanoona

I do ride in classical homie "leggins"(?)-normal long or 3/4 trousers made of cotton, which I buy in Asian Marketplaces for a few bugs (about 5 bugs MAXIMALLY), then I put knee-socks over it. And it's the most comfortable clothes I have ever ridden in. 










I also have light breeches, they had leather knees, but After few washing it ripped so I took it off with my pocket knife and scizzors  I put knee socks over it as well. Or I take mini chaps.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx

I want to protect the saddle, so breeches.
I tend to slip and slide in jeans anyways.


----------



## HorseGirlBre

Both for me, but I do agree that breeches are much more comfortable than jeans! Especially living in florida in the summer time. I only own two pairs, sadly so I usually stick to jeans unless I'm riding english (English with jeans = ripped pants. Not fun LOL)


----------



## LoveStory10

I wear jeans all the time, except at shows, which is where I wear breeches


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Unfortunately I ride in jeans most of the time. I WISH I had breeches but um, whenever I find any big enough for my big butt I have something else to spend the money on such as farrier, vet, stable, surcingle, side reins, always something. Horse comes first so I go around chaffed  

I was riding around in my yoga pants for a while (I know, the horror), but I have lost a lot of weight so they are big and baggy on me which makes them crinkle up under me...way more uncomfortable than my jeans.

I guess I'll just wait until I shrivel up to nothing and can fit into something in the small selection at the local western store lol.


----------



## Juniper

A true horse person, I see you spend money on your horse's clothes (fashionable fly mask) but not your own


----------



## purplefoal

I ride in breeches because I've got tall boots... which've never seemed to work with jeans. I've always felt jeans to be uncomfortable... but that might just be me.


----------



## SavvyHill

I usually wear jeans. I don't normally wear breeches, but in a western saddle, breeches tend to rub my legs raw. In English on the other hand, I like breeches. Well, _liked_, when I rode English.


----------



## azarni

I'm fine with either, but I usually ride in jeans. I'm too lazy to change into my breeches, heh.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Juniper said:


> A true horse person, I see you spend money on your horse's clothes (fashionable fly mask) but not your own


Ha ha. My intent was at a fly mask, the intent of the owner of the local tack store was to buy out a huge amount of discounted fly masks to pass on a great deal to his customers. Unfortunately the reason they were all discounted was that they were all leopard print ha ha ha. So...there ya go, a tack store who has a heck of a lot of leopard print fly masks that he can't move ha ha ha


----------



## ChristineNJ

Love my Breeches! Never ride in tights or jeans! Ebay has some very reasonable prices!! At my Barn the Western Riders wear jeans and the English riders wear breeches or jodphers! And the kids (teens) wear tank tops and shorts to ride in when its really really hot! Even saw one wearing flip-flops w/shorts on her horse. (Not a great idea!!) LOL LOL


----------



## Count Jackula

Jeans/leggings or shorts with half chaps and jodhpur boots if hacking in summer, jodhpurs, jodhpur boots and half chaps for lessons, breeches for shows with long boots...winter usually long thermal boots and jeans or jods!


----------



## Count Jackula

kmacdougall said:


> Half chaps and field boots are designed to aid your riding. They enable your legs to better stick to the sides of the horse (they actually make saddle stick to hold your field boots to the side of your saddle).


Is it a western thing to hang on with your lower leg then? :? It's certainly not an english thing - that's not that I believe half chaps enable you to stick to the horse better anyway! - what happens if you want to apply an aid behind the girth then?


----------



## StormyBlues

^you can move your leg fine, it's not as sticky as you think. There's just more of a grip there.


----------



## StormyBlues

SavvyHill said:


> I usually wear jeans. I don't normally wear breeches, but in a western saddle, *breeches tend to rub my legs raw.* In English on the other hand, I like breeches. Well, _liked_, when I rode English.


 I didn't know that was possible. Breeches done have seams on the inside of the leg just for that purpose.....:?


----------



## SavvyHill

StormyBlues said:


> I didn't know that was possible. Breeches done have seams on the inside of the leg just for that purpose.....:?


The saddle/breeches combination.


----------



## QHDragon

I use to wear jeans, I love riding in jeans, but my jeans were wearing out and jeans are kind expensive to replace, so I bought three pair of really cheap (20 bucks) full seat breeches and ride in them now. Much cheaper than a new pair of jeans!


----------



## roro

I always ride in breeches. They are designed for riding where as my jeans are not, and they fit the look better. It shows that someone is willing to spend the money and time to get more suited equipment for riding rather than just hopping on in whatever they happen to be wearing to me. I also don't want to rub up my legs or my saddles.


----------



## StormyBlues

I ride in breeches on a daily basis, and have never gotten rubbed by them because they are ment for riding all day every day....


----------



## drafteventer

Jeans are really uncomfortable to ride in compared to breeches. I have schooling tights and then I have show breeches. The jeans rub on my skin and makes it uncomfortable and they have big seams in the wrong places.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

I personally have never had any problems with jeans. I find them more comfortable (the older worn ones anyway) that breeches or jodhpurs. I always practise in jeans with chaps. Shows are the only times I wear my jodhpurs, because I find the material uncomfortable (perhaps because I'm just so used to riding in jeans.

The moment I started riding with jeans, I've never looked back. :grin:


----------



## ryssa1229

I use to wear breeches all the time,but I outgrew them and never got around to buying another pair,so jeans it is.I wear a straight leg jean that i have tucked inside my chaps and they're pretty comfy,but I'm hoping to buy a pair of breeches for this summer.Jeans cling to my leg in the heat here,and breeches are made of material that breathes better,plus I kind of miss wearing them.


----------



## Ariana Chiusano Curcio 2

Lovehorsesandrunning said:


> Do you ride in jeans or riding brecches( thats what theyre called right?). i ride in jeans and i dont find it uncomphertable at all but people always complain how uncomphertable jeans are. although ive never ridden in riding breeches because they get expensive. but what do you prefer and why?


I love my 2KGreys- I wear them in and out of the saddle. They are actually my favorite go-to jeans. Super comfy and durable. Highly recommend!


----------



## PaisleysMom

I always ride in breeches. Jeans are too restricting for me and the seam is uncomfortable. Not to mention that jeans will scratch your saddle! Ugh- a girl at the barn always wears jeans when riding, including in her NEW english saddle, and her saddle has so many scratches and rub marks from the denim. No thank you!


----------



## Ariana Chiusano Curcio 2

Really? I wear 2KGrey all the time and my saddle doesn't have any scratches. Are you wearing plain jeans? Because I wear a performance breech made of denim- I love them. I can go from the barn to errands and they are super comfortable.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Jeans. I have some el cheapos (in the avvie pic there on the left) in a very light blue that have a lot of spandex/stretchy stuff in them, and the material is summer-weight, so I use them all summer long, which means they're really stained too. I have similar jeans in a heavier, darker denim I use in the fall and winter, the colder days of spring. I also wear a Nocona belt to keep the waist from working it's way down while riding. 

I cannot imagine riding in 'breeches', but then, very different riding/horse culture here.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

PaisleysMom said:


> I always ride in breeches. Jeans are too restricting for me and the seam is uncomfortable. Not to mention that jeans will scratch your saddle! Ugh- a girl at the barn always wears jeans when riding, including in her NEW english saddle, and her saddle has so many scratches and rub marks from the denim. No thank you!


We call that 'character' here. Means its getting used.


----------



## ApuetsoT

N-n-n-necro


----------



## Jordan Manfredi

I adore my riding jeans by 2KGrey- they are top notch breeches and really durable. Plus they are also my go-to jeans to wear out. They are stretchy and def highlight your assets. They are a little more pricey (around $125) but they work double duty and last! Plus, I can machine wash the suckers. woop woop!


----------



## Finalcanter

Breeches all the way! I used to ride in jeans, but the seams got too distracting, and began to hurt as they left marks on my legs. Breeches are great once you find the right brands for comfort.


----------

